# Doctor of Physio Therapy



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

Scope of dpt in professional life .


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Not much for girls...............once i consulted a famous physiotherapist uncle on this.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

There's a lot of scope of physiotherapy in foreign countries for both males and females. Pakistan though has only started to understand the importance of physical therapists/physiotherapists which is implied from the fact that the degree of BS physiotherapy is now being upgraded to the doctor of physiotherapy. The last time I checked, physical therapist was among the top 10 professions of 2012. Its kinda late right now so I'm lazy but PM me if you need the link to the list which says physical therapist is among the top ten professions. Anyways, since Pakistan has started to realize the importance, I'm gonna say physiotherapy is a field of tomorrow. By the time you will graduate, there will be an even bigger scope for a physical therapist.


----------



## nader (Oct 5, 2012)

i myself am considering to apply for physiotherapy as it is a profession that is in demand. i have an aggregate of 75.18% would i have a chance if i apply to; 

Allama Iqbal College of Physiotherapy or


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]School of physiotherapy, Mayo hospital.?[/FONT]


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

nader said:


> i myself am considering to apply for physiotherapy as it is a profession that is in demand. i have an aggregate of 75.18% would i have a chance if i apply to;
> 
> Allama Iqbal College of Physiotherapy or
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't really think you stand a chance in these colleges. But one thing, you have mentioned the aggregate, DPT doesn't calculates the aggregate, its the FSC marks based admission. So please let me know your marks in FSC, then I'll be able to help better.


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

I got 978 marks in f.s.c and i will apply in rmc for dpt. thanks a lot 4 your help now i think my future is bit secured!!

- - - Updated - - -

I got 978 marks in f.s.c and i will apply in rmc for dpt. thanks a lot 4 your help now i think my future is bit secured!!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

iqra rehman said:


> I got 978 marks in f.s.c and i will apply in rmc for dpt. thanks a lot 4 your help now i think my future is bit secured!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I got 978 marks in f.s.c and i will apply in rmc for dpt. thanks a lot 4 your help now i think my future is bit secured!!


Wow, awesome marks. Yes definitely you should go for Rawalpindi Medical College if you belong to Rwp. If lahore, then go for K.E. You have enough marks to even get into K.E. Last time K.E has 86% merit for DPT. I wish you best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## nader (Oct 5, 2012)

my alevels equivalence is 880


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

i am from rawalpindi that's why i'l go for rmc.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

nader said:


> my alevels equivalence is 880


I'm sorry, but with 80% it will be really difficult to get in any of it. You could try Allama Iqbal but its difficult. You should probably try others like FMH or University or Lahore. I heard UHS itself has DPT program, you could try there as well.


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

Aoa! sorry for disturbing you again! i want to know what sort of jobs i can get after dpt! will i be able to do Ms/phd in physiology or anatomy? can i get into research institutes after it ? or what else options do i have?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No problem, I'd be glad if I can help.
If you compare the course contest of a physical therapist and that of an MBBS, you'll see that its almost the same. Same subjects and stuff you know. So yes you can definitely go on for Masters in Anatomy as well as other major branches of Biology like physiology, kinesiology etc etc leading to PHD program and getting you into the research scenario. So you could either be a physical therapist, a professor, a researcher/Scientist, or all of them at the same time, it all depends on you. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

i would try my level best to do all this stuff !! no matter if i cant be a doctor i'l surely make my name in this field. opportunities never die i guess so. the thing is that we should have enough spirit to go on with different things. thanks again


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

iqra rehman said:


> i would try my level best to do all this stuff !! no matter if i cant be a doctor i'l surely make my name in this field. opportunities never die i guess so. the thing is that we should have enough spirit to go on with different things. thanks again


You are welcome. And yes you are absolutely right. MBBS is not the only degree that can make your name. The thing is to be on top in whatever field you choose. I wish you all the best for your future. :thumbsup:


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

that's what we all should learn .... and wish you all the best for your future !:thumbsup:


----------



## eshatr (Dec 30, 2012)

I have scored 824 in fsc will i be able to get in dpt rmc?


----------

